# Poetrybomb lookin for some steam friends



## shwillyhaaa (Mar 29, 2016)

I have a super badass laptop and play videogames via steam often. been looking for a game to spend the 22 dollars I have in my steam wallet on. suggestions would be cool too. yea its not about traveling but, I'm pretty sure I'm not the only traveler whos strapped to a house and bills right now so...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 29, 2016)

hell yeah, i'm in the same boat. gonna take me most of this year to save up money for the van i want, so yeah, i'm going to be sitting around playing a lot of video games while i'm in between StP projects.

so yeah, friend me. my steam name is majorfailure.

what kind of games do you like? i'm sure i could suggest some.


----------



## DudeDuderton (Apr 4, 2016)

Stuck in the same boat.. Waiting on bullshit 6 month learners permit crap.. My girlfriend is trying to get a license in NY so that she can take out a loan and get schooling for a CDL and start trucking, with me as her passenger.

My steam name is Yeti, my avatar is charles bronson as a mime/clown/whatever.

By the way, Matt.. I have your Boris shirt hanging on the wall from when you hit the travelers tree camp at the Slabs after that fight at the range. Jen wound up giving it to me cause it didn't fit her, lol.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 4, 2016)

DudeDuderton said:


> Stuck in the same boat.. Waiting on bullshit 6 month learners permit crap.. My girlfriend is trying to get a license in NY so that she can take out a loan and get schooling for a CDL and start trucking, with me as her passenger.
> 
> My steam name is Yeti, my avatar is charles bronson as a mime/clown/whatever.
> 
> By the way, Matt.. I have your Boris shirt hanging on the wall from when you hit the travelers tree camp at the Slabs after that fight at the range. Jen wound up giving it to me cause it didn't fit her, lol.



wow i totally forgot about the shirt, funny how those things get around 

is jen the one trying to get a license in NY?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 4, 2016)

DudeDuderton said:


> My steam name is Yeti, my avatar is charles bronson as a mime/clown/whatever.



you're gonna have to be a bit more specific, since there are currently 6,418 yeti's on steam


----------



## DudeDuderton (Apr 4, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> you're gonna have to be a bit more specific, since there are currently 6,418 yeti's on steam


Ty, Rochester, NY. I dunno what else would flag me on a list, haha.


----------



## DudeDuderton (Apr 4, 2016)

And no, Jen's been hopping trains for like.. 20 years or something.. Lol.. My girlfriend is trying to get a license.. She was there that year you got in that fight, I dunno maybe you saw her, she had a full head of blue hair and a denim vest, russian chick..

Actually that was the year we met. When you were there, she was with some kid named Atrayu.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 4, 2016)

DudeDuderton said:


> Ty, Rochester, NY. I dunno what else would flag me on a list, haha.



okay, found you, although i dunno how anyone is supposed to tell that's charles bronson. even as a clown it doesn't look anything like em


----------



## DudeDuderton (Apr 4, 2016)

Hahaha.. Well it's the actor that played him in the movie.


----------



## dannidirt (Apr 4, 2016)

timewornboots90 is mine if you cant find me under that one look up reaperdirt


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 4, 2016)

getting an StP gamer crew going here...


----------



## dannidirt (Apr 4, 2016)

fuck yeah matt! id say if we all have eachother on steam we should make a stp group chat so us gamers can still keep in touch ya know?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 4, 2016)

dannidirt said:


> fuck yeah matt! id say if we all have eachother on steam we should make a stp group chat so us gamers can still keep in touch ya know?



sure, why not?


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Apr 4, 2016)

Yeeeaaa this is awesome! I am all down for an stp group


----------

